# Getting Fed Up w/ my SR20DET!



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

ok im starting to get SICK and TIRED of my sr20det! well for the entire car for that fact! i just replaced my ECU w/ a Code 62 ECU for the RED TOP sr20det! and i still can not get my stupid car out of safe mode!

i have bought a BRND NEW MAF from a 1989 240sx SOHC motor (direct replacement for the sr20 maf) and i have wired that up like 90 different ways and i cant get out of that stupid 3grand rev-limmit crap! i changed my fuel filter and plugs! snd the ISH still happens! what in the crap is going on w/ my stupid POS car! im so about to through a frikkin FOR SALE sign in the window (that is if i dont put a tire iron through it first) i need some help! and there are silvia/240sx loyalties here thatt will not let me touch my car w/ the intent to harm it... well then if their reading this help me figure out this car.

my car is a....
1989 nissan 240sx fast back w/ a RED Top SR20DET motor in it.
stock turbo
1989 SOHC maf w/ SOHC maf plug
Stock style injectors
Stock style plugs
Profec B Boost Controler
Turbo timer
O2, Boost, Volt gauges
Divorced Chamber O2housing and 3" down pipe
Koyo Radiator
Spearco FMIC
Samcro hoses
Fidanza FLywheel and exeddy clutch
Nismo mounts
Stock Coil packs


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i would just go with the cobra MAF and get the wiring for it, im sure that the 3 grand rev limiter you speak of is because of the maf, because thats what the problem seems to be with those.


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

sounds to me like a boost leak. what bov do you have? dont think its the maf. have you run the codes on the ecu? it will tell you whats wrong.


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo200sx16 said:


> sounds to me like a boost leak. what bov do you have? dont think its the maf. have you run the codes on the ecu? it will tell you whats wrong.



well for some reason my Check Engine Light doesnt work so i cant see any codes if any that my ECU is throwing. is there a nother way of seeing the codes, other than paying some one to check them? i have the 1989 sohc cluster in my car. im running the Turbo XS RFL BOV i have 3 washers in it right now.

i tested my MAF and this is what i got on my test.

Black wire 0.00v
White wire 5.00v - 8.00v
Black/Wite stripe wire 12.00 v

and that was being tested on my wire splicing at the SOHC maf plug so i know that has to be correct. i have other problems... non motor related and i dont care about them (as much) i just want to drive normally and get diecent gass mileage lol. but yeah, what wire off the ECU is the check engine light wire? if i know that wire i can just splice a LED into it and check that way. thanks for the huge help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1989_Sil40 said:


> i tested my MAF and this is what i got on my test.
> 
> Black wire 0.00v
> White wire 5.00v - 8.00v
> Black/Wite stripe wire 12.00 v


Are you using an SR20 ECU, if not that may be your problem; if yes, the MAF is most likely either defective or not wired correctly. This picture may help.


----------



## apocalypse (May 19, 2005)

to see if your car is throwing any codes
go to the ecu on the back there will be a red led with japanese letters around it and screw next to it
witht he car off turn it counter clockwise and then put the key in the ignition to the on position
go here to see how to read the light and what the codes are 
and then make sure you turn the screw clockwise again before you start the car


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

apocalypse said:


> to see if your car is throwing any codes
> go to the ecu on the back there will be a red led with japanese letters around it and screw next to it
> witht he car off turn it counter clockwise and then put the key in the ignition to the on position
> go here to see how to read the light and what the codes are
> and then make sure you turn the screw clockwise again before you start the car



ok just found the codes... and i got this code read out.......

i got a 1 slow flash followed by 2 fast flashes (code 12 right?)

then i tried again and got 5 slow flashes followed by 5 fast flashes (code 55 right?)


thanks for the help i'll keep u posted on how i am coming out.

~nathan


----------



## apocalypse (May 19, 2005)

1989_Sil40 said:


> ok just found the codes... and i got this code read out.......
> 
> i got a 1 slow flash followed by 2 fast flashes (code 12 right?)
> 
> ...



yup code 12 is your MAF and from what I've been told and read code 55 means everything is fine
did it read code 12 and then go to 55?


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

apocalypse said:


> yup code 12 is your MAF and from what I've been told and read code 55 means everything is fine
> did it read code 12 and then go to 55?



yes i checked it the first time and it was reading 12 then i shut off my ignition and did it again and got a 55. i will check this again to make sure though.

~nathan


----------



## 1989_Sil40 (Apr 23, 2005)

well im getting 55 thrown out by my ECU i havnt started ut yet to test her out. but im assuming that 55 is "All Clear" right.. but i have to change out my slave cylinder it just went out on me like monday. when i went to drive it. boo  but sence my ECU is letting out code 55 should i reset the ECU to make sure? 

~nathan


----------

